# Ooooh,whats wrong with us?



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Reading some of the past postings after my europe trip looks like some RRfans like to nibble at each other,isn't there a way to avoid this political crappy syndrom?

Manfred


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Just another normal day on MLS, nothing out of the ordinary...

since when have we ever behaved like a bunch of well mannered Methodists?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lotsasteam on 07 Oct 2010 12:45 PM 
Reading some of the past postings after my europe trip looks like some RRfans like to nibble at each other,isn't there a way to avoid this political crappy syndrom?

Manfred


That kind of stuff it bound to happen when people, though they share a common interest, start to express themselves in other areas... like having an avitar of Calvin, the comic character from the Calvin and Hobbes newspaper comic, urinating on something (a definite insult) or making not so veiled insulting comparesons of women and dogs in their sig line.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

This whole thread is just RUDE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

What are we going to do with you Nick? LOL 

Manfred, I guess when bullies grow up they remain bullies. 

Keith


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, but some of us are well behaved Methodists. 

Nothing wrong with MLS, just know the nature of the place when diving on in......


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"Ah, but some of us are well behaved Methodists." 

Not me! Nope!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Km7WD8wkb1c

Always knew them Methodists were up to no good LOL


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

We treat everybody just like family.... or at least a family named Simpson..... So, if you're feeling insulted, put upon, ignored, tormented, pi##ed on, pi##ed off, taken for granted, taken advantage of, or just plain treated like dirt..... then welcome to the family! (Like the Simpsons, we also put the 'fun' in dysfunctional!)


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Nick

You certainly have added a bit of steam to this thread.


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Nick you rock! Nuff said!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No matter what, the ability to have a forum, where you can pretty much speak freely, and your statements are subject to the scrutiny of others, is refreshing. 

The amount of "flaming" here is much less than many other Internet forums. On the other hand, there is lots of good information here, and it's entertaining. 

There are places to go if one wants to believe every product is perfect and the motivation of every manufacturer is altruistic. 

BTDT 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

So Calvin peeing on something! 
Well lets make it easy and nice :If you look closer Calvin is not draining anything,"""CALVIN IS METALDETECTING""""" So an easy look with a magnifier will clarify that!!! 

Very good ,Greg ,I will from now on see everything as entertaining (of course informative is understated::: This Forum IS THANKS TO SOME VERY MECHANICAL INCLINED AND TALENTED STEAMERS AND NONSTEAMERS A VALUABLE source of hints and tips and how to's!!! In my opinion(I am hanging around many other Forums also)this is the most helpful forum on the net! 

Thanks to you all!!!! 

Manfred


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It is, after all, a hobby, not life and death. By the way, your cactus is drooping! ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

You guys are so FUNNY, 

I love this site. this is why i come here.

Nick Thats So funny. Great times are had around here.


Johnn


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Somehow, this thread reminded me of this....not sure the connection, but it does for whatever reason? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUD_aeVi_bY


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

NOTHING is wrong with US. We each approach the hobby from our unique viewpoints, which is what makes this site so dynamic.


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Gartet 

That video made me want to vomit. Did not watch more than a few seconds. Purposed that folks start rating their video links with this video being the among the worst rated. 
The puke factor?


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

AIN"T my CACTUS "its borrowed from the net! 


Yeep,Joe Thats a big time VOMIT !!!!!!
Manfred


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, you missed the best part, it did get better toward the end when he starts to loose clothing. Props to puke factor indeed tho!


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Great Garrett, 

Now someone is going to perform this at the Diamondhead Gong Show lol 

Andrew


----------

